# STAR WARS THE FORCE AWAKING TRAILER 2



## PeaceTank (16. April 2015)

Moin moin,
hier der neue Trailer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcKKHEk0PVw

viel Spass


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (16. April 2015)

Ok... Hype


----------



## Matriach (17. April 2015)

Allein schon Han Solo und Chubaka am Schluss des Trailer's zu sehen ist irgendwie episch nach so langer Zeit.  (Chui, wir sind Zuhause)

Hier der Trailer wie oben, aber in deutscher Fassung.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgyFviViQxc


Grüße


----------



## Johnny_Burke (17. April 2015)

Han Solo wieder mit dabei?

Einerseits kann man sich ja auf Han Solo wieder freuen, aber wenn dabei nur der Nostalgie-Effekt stimmt aber nicht die Schauspielerische Leistung, hätte man es vielleicht doch lieber sein lassen sollen. 
Bestes Beispiel ist da Indiana Jones IV. Er wirkt nicht wie der alte Indiana Jones. Man hat irgendwo gemerkt, dass er schon etwas älter wird. 
Hoffentlich ist er diesmal etwas aufgeweckter mit dabei. Es kann auch an der Regie gelegen haben. Zumal niemand Indiana Jones IV drehen wollte.


----------



## Matriach (17. April 2015)

Zumindest handelt es sich bei den deutschen Synchronstimmen um die Originalstimmen aus der ersten (alten) Trilogie.
Bei Luke erkennt man die sofort die Frage ist, ist es auch der originale Schauspieler Mark Hamill? 
Hat Disney tatsächlich alle "alten" zurück in Boot geholt?
Dann wäre der Film (neue Trilogie) auf jeden Fall ein muss.


----------



## yingtao (17. April 2015)

Matriach schrieb:


> Zumindest handelt es sich bei den deutschen Synchronstimmen um die Originalstimmen aus der ersten (alten) Trilogie.
> Bei Luke erkennt man die sofort die Frage ist, ist es auch der originale Schauspieler Mark Hamill?
> Hat Disney tatsächlich alle "alten" zurück in Boot geholt?
> Dann wäre der Film (neue Trilogie) auf jeden Fall ein muss.



 Die alten sind alle mit an Board aber werden wohl nur im ersten der drei neuen Filme mitspielen. Das Han Solo, Luke und Leia mit dabei sein werden wusste man ja schon lange. Was mich etwas an dem Trailer stört ist das CGI aber das kann auch an der Youtube Qualität liegen.


----------



## T'PAU (17. April 2015)

Han, Luke, Leia, Chewie... Millenium Falke! Alle wieder mit an Bord, Hammer! 

Am besten sind die Kommentare beim deutschen Trailer:


> Ich glaube ich bin gerade gekommen. Mehrfach.





> Kann die *deutschen Stimmen*, ok bis auf Han und *Chewy*, leider so überhaupt nicht leiden.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (19. April 2015)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, nach dem Star Wars an Disney gegangen ist die selbe alte  gewisse Qualität bleibt... Schon mal super das die alte Crew wieder mit an Board ist. Die Scenen gefielen mir schon recht gut. Hoffentlich wird der komplette Film gut, auf den siebten Teil hab ich nun schon mehrere Jahre gewartet,


----------



## Thomas0x (27. April 2015)

Ich glaube der neue Star Wars Film wird sehr gut, Disney hat einfach die Mittel und die wichtigen Personen die Star Wars geprägt haben sind ja trotzdem beratend dabei.
Und dann als Regisseur noch JJ Abrams... Das kann und darf einfach nicht schief gehen


----------



## Niza (4. Mai 2015)

Ich werde da reingehen.

Freue mich schon auf den Film.

Finde den 2ten Trailer besser als den ersten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------

